# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Харинамы в Москве

## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

В Москве марафон харинамы, посвященный празднованию Нрисимха Чатурдаши, выходит на финишную прямую. http://video.mail.ru/mail/harinama/137/285.html 8 мая харинама на Арбате в 15 00. 9 мая - день необычный. Будьте внимательны. В расписании харинамы произошли трансцендентные изменения. Харинама с Цветного Бульвара переносится на Арбат и ее поведет ЕС Индрадьюмна Свами Махараджа. Начало харинамы 9 мая в 13 00 у Мак Дональдса (м. Смоленская). Всех просим быть в вайшнавской одежде.

http://www.harinama.ru/

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

http://video.mail.ru/mail/o.meunargia/_myvideo/116.html Видеозапись Харинамы с участием Шрилы Индрадьюмны Свами в Москве, осень 1991 года

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://video.mail.ru/mail/aniruddha_...deo/12180.html Видеозапись Харинамы с участием Шрилы Индрадьюмны Свами в Москве, осень 1991 года (часть 2)

----------


## Вишишта даса

В то время не было "пробивного" клина из танцующих впереди матаджи  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> В то время не было "пробивного" клина из танцующих впереди матаджи


Точно! И все нормально было и без этого "клина".

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Митрий

Просто и со вкусом:

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Точно! И все нормально было и без этого "клина".


Но с "клином" намного красивее)))

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Максим И.

Количество подписчиков канала Кришнадас Кавираджа в ютюбе на 24 декабря 2013 года: 108!

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Махабхарата дас

“День Победы как он был от нас далек, как в огне потухшем таял уголек…”
На Тверской будут гуляния! Тысячи москвичей услышат звуки Харе Кришна Махамантры, дарующей любовь к Богу. В любви к Богу решение всех вопросов жизни. Мы решили воспользоваться случаем и провести 9 мая харинаму на Тверской. Встретимся в 11 00 на м. Кузнецкий Мост возле ресторана Джаганнатх: http://maps.yandex.ru/?um=v2oDdEaTB7...098&z=15&l=map 
Пройдем по Камергерскому переулку выйдем на Тверскую погуляем и к 13 00 вернемся к ресторану Джаганнатх. Машины можно будет оставить на Цветном Бульваре и 5 минут пройти до Джаганнатха. Праздничные наряды и настроение приветствуется. Если кто-то принесет сладостей на раздачу будет здорово.

 Ваш Кришнадас Кавирадж дас.

----------

